# Deciding On a Name for My Sugar Glider!



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey there! I'm a new member and I decided to kick off my membership with a humorous thread. I will soon be a future parent of a sugar glider joey  But I just can't decide on a name!

I want it to sound fearsome, awesome, and epic! I want the joey to have a grand title.

Two names I was highly considering were:

Alastor, The Executioner

Morgoth, Dark Lord of Arda

Which sounds better? And if anyone has a great name to pitch, I'd love to hear it :yesnod:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shouldn't sugar gliders be kept in pairs or groups of the same sex???


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

No, not necessarily. They are social animals but as long as they can bond properly with their human family, that family becomes the glider's colony


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I think you'll find Sugar Glider Forum - Index very useful. Please do join and have a read, they are a friendly bunch and have a lot of information.

Blade100 is correct. You CANNOT have a single sugar glider, as it will get depressed and likely self-multilate. Please don't do this, no amount of interaction subsitutes for company of their own kind and they are a species that cannot cope alone. It is very worrying that someone is prepared to sell you a lone glider and suggests they don't know much about their care.

If you are looking at american based sites a lot of the information there is dangerously incorrect and they do have the glider equivalent of rodent farms


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm purchasing from a local USDA certified hobby breeder and she hand raised my joey. I also spoke to a professional sugar glider veterinarian and he said gliders do not need to be in pairs as long as you give the joey sufficient attention. There are plenty of happy single gliders


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've copied and posted this from crittery's site.
Sugar Glider Overview - Crittery Exotics

I find people who only want one whether that's rats,gerbils,mice,and gliders very selfish and they are not looking out for the correct welfare of that animal.


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't see how their word is better than a vet's word who has owned gliders for 25 years


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you not think its in the best interest of the glider? It doesn't matter what a "vet or breeder" say its what's best for the animal.
You are taking it away from its siblings where he's played and snuggled up to and been groomed by only then to be placed in a cage alone! Bored nothing to do. While your out or asleep he will be active with nothing but himself.  poor thing


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe you shouldn't judge too quickly. I do online school and work from home. I have all the time in the world for a glider.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Still doesn't make up for a same sex glider who he can communicate to,play with,groom one another and cuddle up to at night.
How would you like it if you were the only human being on the planet and all around you was hamsters! Same thing for this glider if you don't get him company!


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't have money to make sure two gliders get everything they need. but I can promise my glider won't be depressed. He will always be with me in my bonding pouch everywhere I go, and I will play with him for hours at night.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

LuluLudicrous said:


> I can promise my glider won't be depressed.


No you can't if you keep the poor thing alone. It isn't a question of how much time you have to spend with him/her - unless you can transform yourself into another sugar glider, it doesn't count.

Have you checked out the forum I linked? please, please do. If you are referencing the vet I think you are, they are well known for giving out incorrect, sometimes dangerous, information. You MUST double check any dietary advice, if you get the Ca ratio wrong you'll have a seriously ill sugar glider fairly early on, and you may be getting them far too young as well. Do you know why they were hand reared? this should only be done if needed for medical reasons.

If money prevents you getting two I'm sorry to say I really don't think they are the pet for you. I'm not sure what support is available to you, but vet bills could easily cripple you - especially if you end up with a glider with bone problems due to poor diet. Those are expensive to fix (if they can be, depends if caught early enough I think).

As a matter of interest, do you know about the downsides of owning a glider? I chose to get a different - although similar in some respects - exotic due to these. I'm concerned you are getting a very rose-tinted look at them from the breeder, which may not include the strong musk, loud excessive barking at 3am, time-intensive diet and mess from sticky poo and the fact they masticate food rather than swallow so leave a lot of sticky remains.

NB: the Crittery information was peer-reiewed by the community of UK sugar gliders, and the dietary advice was derived from them and some example diet sheets a kind friend sent me that is used in many UK Zoos. Crittery is drawn from whole communities, a lot of research, and direct experience (for most). It is never just me....


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

I own sugar gliders and it is very true what Crittery & Blade100 say. They are social animals that need to be kept in pairs/groups, no matter how much "human" time you can give to a single glider it does NOT make up for time spent with their own kind. 

I am a member of the sugar glider UK forum and they are brilliant for help and advice, I highly recommend you join and perhaps have a look of some at the very sad stories of what has happened to some gliders who have been kept alone or lost a glider they were kept with. It is a well known fact that they are prone to self-harm, over-grooming and many other problems can arise like illnesses from lack of warmth when they sleep due to not being kept with other gliders. 

No one is trying to be mean to you, but if you truly care about your glider please join the forum and look into getting a friend for him/her.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a human. I am a social being. I am surrounded constantly by a very loving son who gives me lots and lots of attention. We have everything we need in this house and I have things I enjoy doing. But I am a lone adult. I have no one of my species (sorry kiddo  ) to talk to or do adult things with. Despite my loving son I feel lonely all of the time and am depressed. My son would hate to think that his company is not enough, but as a social animal I need people around me doing the things that adults do. He spends nearly all day with me, but I am a night owl and I am alone when I (personally) am most active. If only my son could provide me with an other adult to play with. Doctors will tell you that I am fine alone. I am. He is around so I am kept from complete insanity, but I am still depressed. As I get older, I only get more so. My belongings mean nothing while I am alone. 

Don't do this to your sugar glider. You are not enough for him no matter how much you think you are. You are not now and will never be a sugar glider. That alone means no matter what you do, you will not be enough.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LuluLudicrous said:


> I don't have money to make sure two gliders get everything they need. but I can promise my glider won't be depressed. He will always be with me in my bonding pouch everywhere I go, and I will play with him for hours at night.


If you don't have the money for 2 gliders, what happens if the one glider you purchase becomes ill, I don't imagine exotic mammals are cheap when it comes to vet care.

Also, if a breeder is advocating keeping a social animal on their own then that's the sort of breeder I'd be walking away from.

Sorry if some people come across as 'harsh' to you, but sugar coating things & making them pink & fluffy so as not to 'hurt' some peoples' 'feelings' doesn't change the fact that the animal in question's basic needs for same species company are being overlooked.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The person who made this thread hasn't been since the 29th jan.
Lets hope though they changed there minds about getting a lone glider.


----------



## LuluLudicrous (Jan 29, 2013)

I am purchasing two gliders. I spoke to my breeder and she will reserve me another soon. Still don't know what to name my first one. Moving on to another forum where people will have some banter with me about some ironically fearful names


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

That's brilliant news, you will honestly see a huge difference in your lone glider 

I highly recommend the Sugar Glider Forum - Index, everyone is lovely and friendly on there and up for a laugh


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Well my rats are being named after Marvel characters if that helps. Either Hulk and Spidey or Thor and Loki!! (and the next two when I chose to get them will get the pairs of names that I didn't chose this time  )


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

I think Alastor sound good


----------

